# Hello from Germany



## Honey (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello everybody!

I'm from Germany and like to go to the USA for a half year. I'm not that great in English but I hope it will be better after my USA trip :wink: 

Let me introduce myself:
I love horses since I was a little child. But my parents always said it's too expensive ... But now I'm old enough to do what I want to do, so I begun to ride. And I love it! 
Now I'm studying communication management and want to specialize in the horse business. I would like to complete a tranee by an american horse magazine, so I would like you to ask if you can tell me your favourit magazine in the US?
Can you give me any advises, please?

I would be glad to here from you 

Nice Greeting from Hamburg !!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome, Honey, it's great to meet you! I've always liked Horse Illustrated. :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the horse Forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Your English doesn't sound bad at all!
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi
welcome to the forum


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

